# Huron river steelhead report



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi anyone have a steelhead report don't know much about the river does is it good can anyone compar is to the maniste river. Is it as good as the manistee ?


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

You been smokin something


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ik it's not as good as the manistee i would just like to compar is bc I fished the manistee before


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

THE CLINTON SEEMS TO GET more catch reports, probably due to more area & people fishing, the lower huron is rather limited as to spots from the bank
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2016-2017-clinton-steelhead-report.574858/
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/2016-2017-huron-river-report.575532/unread


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Nikotav1 said:


> Hi anyone have a steelhead report don't know much about the river does is it good can anyone compar is to the maniste river. Is it as good as the manistee ?


Lol, No.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Not even close. It does get a few fish but no comparison with other said river.


----------

